# Fehlermeldung beim Erzeugen der WSDL Datei unter Axis



## Guest (6. Sep 2007)

Hi,

wenn ich auf "click to see the wsdl" in axis klicke kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

AXIS error

Sorry, something seems to have gone wrong... here are the details:

Fault - Error while compiling:  C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\jwsClasses\MeineWebServiceKlasse1.java

AxisFault
 faultCode: {http://xml.apache.org/axis/}Server.compileError
 faultSubcode: 
 faultString: Error while compiling:  C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\jwsClasses\MeineWebServiceKlasse1.java
 faultActor: 
 faultNode: 
 faultDetail: 
	{}Errors:Error compiling C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\jwsClasses\MeineWebServiceKlasse1.java:
Line 1, column 1:  illegal character: \187
Line 1, column 2:  illegal character: \191
Line 0, column 0: 
2 errors



Was läuft da falsch?


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

Anmerkung: Das ist in UTF-8 gespeichert. Wenn ich es z.B. Unicode speichere kommen noch mehr Fehler.


----------



## Gast (6. Sep 2007)

Komischerweise funktioniert es, wenn ich den Java COde als ANSI speichere. Warum???


----------

